
Getting Artificial Neural Networks Closer to Animal Brains - hardmaru
https://maraoz.com/2020/07/12/brains-vs-anns/
======
neatze
Article seemed to miss one critical aspect of biological neural networks of
emergent and self organizing behavior from individual cells and up (eg. local
and global collective behavior is emergent).

I am most familiar with NEAT methods, in my perspective even NEAT most
advanced algorithms do not come no where near in modeling self-organizing
processes similar to biological networks.

I have no idea where author of article come up with ~110 neuron module,
because one cubic millimeter of cerebral cortex contains roughly 50,000
neurons, each of which establishes approximately 6,000 synapses with
neighboring cells.

